# Tecumseh HSSK50 DOM?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm reading conflicting info on my engine build date. Can someone please help me figger it out? I appreciate it! I just now included the VIN off blower if that helps. 
View attachment 198669


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

4 digits means it was built before 2004, so it'd mean either 1996 or 1986 (you'd have to guess the decade). I'm going with 1996


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jack's says that MTD model is a 1997, so 1996 engine makes sense.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It always amuses me on the older engines why people want to know the actual manufacture date .... 

I have seen people destroy brand new engines by treating them badly, and I also have seen 60-year-old engines that are well maintained, including some of my own, that are still in great running condition. It is all about how it is used, maintained and stored.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How about so I can order the correct parts? They sometimes change over the model years. Go to a parts store and tell them you need a water pump for your Chevrolet truck and listen to their next couple questions.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Go to a parts store and tell them you need a water pump for your Chevrolet truck and listen to their next couple questions.


They aren't all the same? I have people tell me that all the time.

[Says the guy that's been on the other side of the counter for 40 years.]


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're looking for an engine part, you have the info plate with the model and serial number........in all my life, I never needed the DOM for a Tecumseh engine part.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="Oneacer, post: 1840537, me


----------

